# Question about heat pressing plastisol transfers on long sleeve tees.



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a customer that wants shirts with printing down the sleeve of long sleeve tees. I'm going to use plastisol transfers rather than vinyl, and am worried about seams. I have a teflon pillow I could use, but don't know if I can get good pressure with it. It's a simple text design, so I was planning on using F&M 15 cent transfers. 

Is using a teflon pillow a good idea, or would something more rigid be a better option.

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I use because I can get my hands on scrap "insulated duct" from a heating company which I cut to size and slip inside the arms and it's thick enough that seems aren't a issue. Works good, is free, and can cut to size!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use teflow pillows for sleeves and they work well. Heat press nation has them


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Non-corrugated cardboard is also an option.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
teflow pillows are good option.


----------

